# Red AF warning on Digital



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, so there are times when I'm zooming in for a shot or just taking what I would think is a normal picture and I get this warning on the LCD screen that says AF... but then lets me take the picture anyway. Unfortunately, the pictures sometime come out fuzzy... like the camera wasn't able to focus all the way/ Anyone know what this is?? I'm going to go home and read the book to see if I can figure it out but I'd love to get advice from you photo folks out there. Thanks in advance.

Riley


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

> like the camera wasn't able to focus


You got it....The warning is because the auto focus was not able to get a solid fix on an object. You can let up on the button and press it back down to half press and it will try to re-focus.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

What is the camera?

Lenses have a range where they will focus. If you are outside the range it can't focus. Usually this happens if you are zooming in on something and it is too close. Most lenses will focus out to infinity, but have a limit on the close side. 

If you think it is because you are too close, change the zoom a bit, or back up.

As has already been suggested release the shutter button and go half way again to see if it will focus. 

Cameras also have different focus modes. Maybe try another mode? 

If you really want some fun try focusing on a bird in among the limbs of a tree. You about have to go manual focus to do it. The camera can't tell what you want and limbs are all over the place. It will focus on this limb, then that limb, but seldom on the bird. 

I posted a pic of a finch in another thread, which is a good example of what I mean.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Many cameras will have a tough time focusing in low light situations as well.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Many cameras will have a tough time focusing in low light situations as well.


+1

This is why many cameras have a little IR illuminator or some type of small light that comes on when the ambient light is dim, to help the camera's focus sensors see what you want to focus on. The resulting blur could be lack of good focus, or the result of slight hand motion from the longer shutter speed needed for a dim light exposure.

You may have to use manual focus if your camera has that option.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe the camera is a Fuji Finepix... something. I'm not sure what the exact model is and I went home, got busy with a doc appointment and cooking dinner and forgot to read the book. I know it has a little lever for zooming in and out but there isn't any turning parts on the lens area for manual focus. I'm guessing thats what you guys mean about the manual focus right?? I just move the lever and the appearance on the LCD screen goes close or moves out.... there are all sorts of settings like apertures, shutter speeds and things like that that I have a hard time understanding but I've moved the shutter speed pretty fast so that the action shots come out well when I take them and am afraid to mess with much else for fear of setting something I don't have any idea how to undo.  I'll have to try the half press of the shutter button and see if that works any better. I have noticed that it focuses automatically before the shot so I kinda had an idea about that.... I don't think I've ever consciously retried that after getting the error about the focus. James I did see that picture of the bird on the branches. I was trying to take pictures of ice crystals on the branches earlier this year also and was having the same problem about picking out different branches but being unable to focus on individual ice bubbles and things like that. I even set the camera into macro (??) mode for close shots (thats what the book said to use anyway) and it didn't seem to matter.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

On many cameras there is a focus mode under the menu button, rather than anything you move on the lens itself. I prefer to use the "Spot" mode where the camera focuses on a spot right in the middle of the frame. 

As you zoom in, your depth of field gets smaller so that you need to carefully focus on the subject. 

On DSLR type cameras, you can turn off the auto focus off and then manually focus by turning a ring on the lens itself. 

If you get time and assuming you can find the book, maybe you can get a clue from the book? Heaven forbid one has to resort to that! :lol: 

Have fun.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've had a Finepix. They're a decent camera for a decent price. 

I know what you're talking about. The auto focus really doesn't do a very good job on the them, but I noticed that if I could find something to stabilize my elbows with and hold my breath for a second while I finished pressing the button, it would start looking better.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

> but I noticed that if I could find something to stabilize my elbows with and hold my breath for a second while I finished pressing the button, it would start looking better.


This sounds more like camera shake than a focusing problem. Try to use a higher ISO.


----------

